# SDR#



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone has used SDR sharp software? I don't know much about it, a friend of mine has it set up and loves it, he downloads pictures straight from NOAA satellites, picked up some DOD satellite transmissions and it picks up digital law enforcement transmissions and unencrypts the transmissions. He has played with different antennas, one specifically for satellites that he made for less than $30 probably. He has hooked up to 2m/70cm and hf antennas, and he is picking up a lot of transmissions.


----------



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

Yes, I've used it. But since I usually run Linux I use gqrx more. SDR# is probably more refined and easier to use.

The $25 USB dongles can receive a pretty impressive range. I splurged and got this receiver for $45 to bring in HF and VHF/UHF at the same time. I have a wire strung horizontally across the yard that's about 52' long and 20' up and I use a jpole for VHF/UHF.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

I should be getting an usb dingle Tuesday so we will see how the set up goes, I'll eventually have to make a specific antenna for it.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

Usb dongle not dingle


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

sgtusmc98 said:


> Usb dongle not dingle


Nice save...someone might have asked to see your dingle....


----------



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

Never let 'em see your dingle...unless it's to establish a clear tactical advantage.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ha ha! I have had a hard time not making some nearly inappropriate comments.


----------

